# [Hibernate] Hibernate in Desktop Client



## Guest (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einer Desktop-Anwendung Hibernate einsetzen.

Dabei soll beim Hochfahren der Anwendung der entfernter Datenbankserer conntected werden und die Datebank soll 'entladen' werden. Dabei sollen alle Datenbankeiträge in ein lokales Cache wandern.

Mir ist bewusst, dass diese Strategie mehrere Nachteile mit sich bringt ( nicht super aktuelle Suchergebnisse, hohe Startupzeitz etc.), aber der Vorteil wäre bessere Performance währen der Laufzeit des Programms.

Dabei ist auch die Größe der DB überschaubar.

Nun die Frage: gibt es vielleicht einen fertigen Mechanismus für sowas bei Hibernate? Wenn ja, wie kann man solchen Cache am besten einstellen.

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus.

Robert


----------



## byte (18. Apr 2008)

Wie soll es dafür denn einen fertigen Mechanismus geben?


----------



## foobar (18. Apr 2008)

Klingt kurios

Hibernate bringt doch schon einen 2nd Levelcache mit. Warum willste nochmal alles Cachen? Und wie willst du feststellen welche Elemente des Caches veraltet sind?


----------



## RoNa (19. Apr 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten.

Vielleicht ist der 2nd Cache schon das, was ich brauche ;-) Wie kann ich es einstellen?

Ich will gar nicht feststellen,was sich geändert hat ( wäre auch schwer ) Wenn die Desktop Anwendung gestartet wird, soll die Datenbank grundsätzlich _erneuert _werden.

So hab' ich es mir ausgedacht.

Macht schon jemand sowas?

Robert


----------

